# Winter is here



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Thought winter was over ,, just got 12 + inches of snow again. Been a lot of snow this winter


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have set a new all time high snow fall amount here at 84+ inches.

I am so sick of spring here Kare is threating to put me in the loonie bid.
Been one big muddy sloppy mess since end of Febuary.
About the time you think it is finally going to dry out it snows again and or rains.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Here it snows ,, melts ,, snows ,, melts 
Makes big messss just like there but we hope it might be dun with it now lost one hive don't know why they had 7 honey frames full


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We had a really nice day here. took our Buick to a car show.












 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Today was real nice in the mid 60s sure was nice


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was real nice here too. Kare forgot to take her hat and has sun burnt fore head and cheeks. She says my nose is red too.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Looked at the hive today ,,, girls coming and going ,,,,, 
but were are they getting the pollen????????


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got to 71F here yesterday. Lots of daffidills in bloom and even danolions on south faceing hill sides and ditches.
Our bees were in the Koren box woods like crazy, I also thing the wild p ussy willows are in bloom.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Less then a week 
ago we were covered with snow and 
C o l d so no dandelions around no green plants so must be from the trees


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You would be surprized if you went walking in the woods. I have not seen any skunk cabbage yet here. I have seen that stuff in bloom with 6 inches of snow on it.


 Al


----------

